# Women in the Army



## ov (16 Mar 2006)

I'm 21 and a female considering going into the army.  Specifically the 48th Highlanders of Toronto, and into the infantry unit.  I would like to chat or speak to women who are currently in the infantry.  I'm kinda worried about joining considering the army is male dominated and the infantry is extremely demanding.  Right now I have not fully decided if I will join.  My father who was in the Queens Own Rifles at one time is begging me not to go, and other people that I know are telling me I'm nuts.  These people also include friends who have joined the reserves.  I would only be doing it part-time as I'm still in school.  This is something I have always wanted to do but just want a little more info about before I join.  Anyone with some helpful suggestions, specifically woman feel free to answer. Thanks


----------



## double0three (16 Mar 2006)

I will provide you with this post!

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40903.0.html


----------



## gkeir (16 Mar 2006)

About Me:
	Enjoy travel, Want Kids, Athletic lifestyle, Rural lifestyle
BodyMods:
	Facial piercing, Tattoos
Kinks:
	Body painting/henna, Drugs/Alcohol, Watersports

_
You do realize you might not like it a whole bunch then._


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (16 Mar 2006)

Gord Keir CD where did you see that.  I didn't see it in her profile.

ov in addition to the ladies there are a few 48 Highlanders that are members here whom you may want to talk with as well.


----------



## Blakey (16 Mar 2006)

CFL said:
			
		

> Gord Keir CD where did you see that.  I didn't see it in her profile.
> 
> ov in addition to the ladies there are a few 48 Highlanders that are members here whom you may want to talk with as well.


He googled her email addy
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=gina_latina84@hotmail.com&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
http://iam.bmezine.com/pers4.exe?cmd=zoom&rec=112


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (17 Mar 2006)

And on that note, ov , there are lots of threads on this topic in the forum allready.
Locked


----------

